# What dogs do you all have, Post piccies :)



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

I would like to see you all your dogs 
I have a border collie called max


----------



## Deefa (2 January 2011)

I have a Border Collie to, he is 9 months old now! Hes called Branwyn











Also have a Jack russel the same age called Eddie


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

Aww I love both your dogs they are gorgeous. Love the markings on the collies head how lovely are they


----------



## sea_view (2 January 2011)

A mental lab x springer Molly:







With her ted












With her handbag


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

Aww thats a gorgeous picture, would be a lovely pic on a calendar the last one


----------



## haycroft (2 January 2011)

i have to whippets
lucy 11mth old










Bow age 6 in may


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 January 2011)

Here's my two reprobates, 3yo GSDs, brother and sister. This picture says it all about them....one chilled out dude and one dizzy mentallist!


----------



## TelH (2 January 2011)

I have George, a jrt cross who is 2, Alice Springer who is one on Thursday and Daisy, a jrt who is 11


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

You have all got lovely dogs, they all look so happy. Got to say my dog would be like your mental one  Mines pretty mad sometimes bless him love him to bits though.


----------



## hobnob (2 January 2011)

My little dog is a Border Terrier x named Jess... I now need to find some piccies!


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

They havent worked for me


----------



## rowy (2 January 2011)

Had a beautiful black lab but she died a month back of old age/ tumor etc. she was 14. so sad 
We Have a sheltie called cookie who is 8!





and a cockapoo puppy called Rory:










hoping to get a rescue dog next year!


----------



## blackcob (2 January 2011)

The ASBO wolf in her native habitat


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

Omg I always wanted a husky dog shes gorgeous.
I am also looking at getting a shettie, how big are they on average. Not actually seen one in flesh.


----------



## Galupy (2 January 2011)

I have three:

Willie (unknown mix):







Bella (beagle):







Dakota (beagle):


----------



## kelly_s1 (2 January 2011)

I have a tibetan terrier called Gele, had him since an 8 week old puppy, he is now 11 and the picture was taken on Christmas day. Hope you like.


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

Aw hes adorable, He does not look 11 hes aged well


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2011)

I have three Springers. The two black and whites are brothers, nearly 7 months old. The big dog is 7 and the love of my life after the OH!


----------



## kelly_s1 (2 January 2011)

Vicky_21 said:



			Aw hes adorable, He does not look 11 hes aged well 

Click to expand...

That's eating vegetables for you, he loves his roast dinners 

I couldn't believe it when my mum told me as he still looks like a puppy in my eyes


----------



## rowy (2 January 2011)

Vicky_21 said:



			Omg I always wanted a husky dog shes gorgeous.
I am also looking at getting a shettie, how big are they on average. Not actually seen one in flesh.
		
Click to expand...

do you mean sheltie?
She is about knee height (14inches) but she is quite large for a sheltie! my gran has 2 and one is tiny and strange looking and the other is perfect ideal looking sheltie and she is about 12 inches or so. they are lovely lap dogs but mine has a sensitive stomach and gets in a stress if she eats something which doesnt aggree with her which is annoying!


----------



## royal (2 January 2011)

This is Kira, our 4 year old weimeraner....absolute nutcase as all weims are!

We're thinking of getting a second smaller dog to keep her company but can't decide on the best breed to get!!






[/IMG]


----------



## moodymare1987 (2 January 2011)

rowy said:



			do you mean sheltie?
She is about knee height (14inches) but she is quite large for a sheltie! my gran has 2 and one is tiny and strange looking and the other is perfect ideal looking sheltie and she is about 12 inches or so. they are lovely lap dogs but mine has a sensitive stomach and gets in a stress if she eats something which doesnt aggree with her which is annoying!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did mean sheltie, my bad its getting late for me haha. Aw I think they would be ideal, we just want two smaller dogs than what we have, (border collie) as hes getting old now bless him. Are they easy enough to look after. Not that my dog is hard but I imagine wouldnt need as much exercise wise as mine does.


----------



## echodomino (2 January 2011)

I have 3 Jack Russells

Millie











Mouse











Jimmy











And 2 Hungarian Wirehaired Vizslas

Stanley











Bridget


----------



## Whizz105 (2 January 2011)

I have two fab Rotties we rescued a few years ago now from different places.

Tommy:







Tess:


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (2 January 2011)

Tikka my little rescue dog whom we have had for 5 years now, Shes I'm sure reaching 7 years old now, certaintly doesn't act it  

Shes a Staffy x Jrt x possible lurcher in there somewhere . 








With her best bud Bodo ( CC's asbo)


----------



## rowy (2 January 2011)

Vicky_21 said:



			Yes I did mean sheltie, my bad its getting late for me haha. Aw I think they would be ideal, we just want two smaller dogs than what we have, (border collie) as hes getting old now bless him. Are they easy enough to look after. Not that my dog is hard but I imagine wouldnt need as much exercise wise as mine does.
		
Click to expand...

haha yea they are! mine only needs brushing everytime she sheads though it does take a while as you have to do it section by section to get all the under fluff out. Though behind the ears needs doing quite often or it knots and pulls the skin. my gran doesnt do this and her dogs dont like grroming now so i try and do it to make them feel better when they come up as the skin is red raw from where the fluff is pulling and knotting  
they are really easy to keep and dont need much exercise. mine is soooo lazy though!

If you want a small, energetic easy to keep dog i really recommend the cockapoo (cocker spaniel cross poodle) though! ours doesnt shed and she learns really quick and is really easy to look after!

we are thinking of getting a border collie rescue! either that or another lab as we love them so much! even if they are slightly bonkers!


----------



## Annette4 (2 January 2011)

Double trouble Corgi dogs


----------



## DanaHart (2 January 2011)

Archie...... 3yo English Pointer






Ollie...... 3yo Springer Spaniel


----------



## Pix (2 January 2011)

I have a German Shepherd  He's just turned 8 months old.



















I like posting pics, proud mum syndrome (dunno why since he has been a complete monster the last couple of weeks!)


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 January 2011)

Did you bury him?!  You big kid! 

Lovely dogs on this thread, loving your rotties Whizz, they're in first class condition.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2011)

OMG, Pix, did you bury your puppy?! I was tempted today but the snow is gone.


----------



## Pix (2 January 2011)

Yes, I did! *evil grin* And since he's 27 inches at the shoulder it took me a good while too, despite the snow being up to my knees!

First I had to dig out all the snow underneath him to ensure he was in a hole....

Then I had to pile it back in to fill in the new hole (with him in it), and add extra to make sure it was well piled up around the sides.....

Then I had to dig out my camera from a pocket full of poo bags, gloves, keys etc.....

Took a good 10-15 minutes. Poor mutt was gazing adoringly at me the entire time as if to say "Oh I do love you.... What are you doing with the white stuff?... I love you.... Should I help dig the hole?.... I do love you little human.... My balls are chilly, should I move?...No?.... OK then.... Oh, you're taking a picture? Great! I love you!"

Muahahah.

ETA - I can't wait for our first trip to the seaside!


----------



## Mahoganybay (2 January 2011)

A 11 year old Golden Retriever called Katie aka Pups xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 January 2011)

Pix said:



			Yes, I did! *evil grin* And since he's 27 inches at the shoulder it took me a good while too

Took a good 10-15 minutes. Poor mutt was gazing adoringly at me the entire time as if to say "Oh I do love you.... What are you doing with the white stuff?... I love you.... Should I help dig the hole?.... I do love you little human.... My balls are chilly, should I move?...No?.... OK then.... Oh, you're taking a picture? Great! I love you!"

Muahahah.

ETA - I can't wait for our first trip to the seaside!
		
Click to expand...

How did you get him to stay put? My lot would have run off within seconds!

Dunno where you are but Tynemouth beach is fab (and not too far from Cayla-you could visit and see all her dog-dogs!


----------



## Pix (2 January 2011)

CaveCanem said:



			Did you bury him?!  You big kid! 

Lovely dogs on this thread, loving your rotties Whizz, they're in first class condition.
		
Click to expand...

Moi? Childish? It's unheard of 

Another vote of love for those rotties! With all the lovely rottie pics cropping up I can feel myself converting 

cinammontoast- I'm not entirely sure! I think he only stuck around because I was busy doing something (even though that something was burying him lol) and he must have assumed if he ran off he would miss out on the interesting conclusion to the exercise.


----------



## joeanne (2 January 2011)

Crazy fool Pippa....






Little Ditto, the puplet...











Ditto's big brother Harry (Harry is a bit "speshul", and a bit of a mummys boy!)






And last but not least Daddy's boy Bear!






Can you tell we like spangles a bit?


----------



## Cyrus (3 January 2011)

I own a.....

Cyrus






Diablo






and a

Loco


----------



## druid (3 January 2011)

Cleo, JRT x Foxhound (hunt kennel accident!!)






Archie, the reprobate lurcher


----------



## GinaGem (3 January 2011)

I have Bes who's about 5yrs:







And Domino who's about 4yrs:


----------



## TheBlackMoth (3 January 2011)

Bunny and Mumble


----------



## Hedwards (3 January 2011)

I only posted photos of her the other day - but any excuse...

Millie - 8 and a half months old JRT:


----------



## moodymare1987 (3 January 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and lovely pics by all


----------



## vieshot (3 January 2011)

My foxdog

CHAV AT HEART







LOVES TREE CLIMBING







QUALIFIED MECHANIC







ENJOYS INTERSPECIES COMMUNICATION







DOES PRETTY MUCH ANYTHING SHES TOLD







ALSO ON FACEBOOK!!!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/lily.biff


----------



## stevieg (3 January 2011)

We have a GSD who is 5 and a JRT who is 14.


----------



## Whizz105 (3 January 2011)

Thank you, they are great dogs and I love the fact they rarely bark! They are more well behaved then a lot of smaller dogs we come across!

Tommy loves everyone and is pretty lazy, where as Tess is the energetic one and boss and makes Tom play with her...oh and the little tail she has is always a blurr as always wiggles really fast 







I am loving the variety on here!


----------



## Angelbones (3 January 2011)

I have a JRT pup, Pip, is is now about 4 months old, and Dodger who is a Norfolk Terrier x JRT who is now 7. Oh yes, and a couple of cats who think they are dogs


----------



## gemin1eye (10 January 2011)

kelly_s1 said:



			I have a tibetan terrier called Gele, had him since an 8 week old puppy, he is now 11 and the picture was taken on Christmas day. Hope you like.






Click to expand...


So gorgeous! We've got a female TT I just love their little faces and their looooong eye lashes


----------



## cellie (10 January 2011)

This is axel with his brother and  now


----------



## cellie (10 January 2011)




----------



## gable (11 January 2011)

I have a 5 year old border collie caled Moss
And a 15 week old JRT called Boo












Boo at 6 weeks with her brother and sisters


----------



## bex1984 (11 January 2011)

Stan Dog...JRT x Border Terrier, now 11 months old:


----------



## Kenzo (11 January 2011)

We have a Pug, called Pugzie (very original I know ) she's 7 and is a right character, she's a little spoilt madam! 







like to sit on my horse and hound mag when I'm trying to read it!


----------



## minkymoo (11 January 2011)

Here is my girl Luna!
filthy at 8 months:






Sitting pretty:






With Big Dog:


----------



## brighteyes (11 January 2011)

I have a JRT called Penny.  She's 1.


----------



## galaxy (11 January 2011)

a 1 yr old German Shorthaired Pointer, Harley


----------



## Vetty (11 January 2011)

A 15 month old farm bred collie (of unknown parentage!)


----------



## NicoleS_007 (11 January 2011)

5yr Irish Terrier


----------



## Fii (11 January 2011)

I have two.

 Having problems with photo bucket

 But they are in my sig Both JRT's ( apparently)


----------



## Pegs (12 January 2011)

We have a miniature dauxie cross with JRT (rescue so nto 100%)


----------



## husky3 (23 January 2011)

These are my 3 






mishka







sisko







kavik

And a pic of them working


----------



## vicky86 (23 January 2011)

This is Des. He is a 18month mongrel - he is a rescue. We think he may be whippet x staffy or something like that but really can't be positive. He is fab anyway, most spoilt dog we have ever had.


----------



## 2Greys (23 January 2011)

My greyhound Throp whose 5











I did have his litter brother too, but Hector passed away recently


----------



## curry (23 January 2011)

Heres Riley,
Neo x cane corso


----------



## paulineh (23 January 2011)

This is one of my springer

This is Jack


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 January 2011)

This is Bailey, she will be 3 in March, we rehomed her approx 2 years ago after owners decided they didn't want her anymore


----------



## lexiedhb (24 January 2011)

Not mine.... currently looking after this longhaired JRT for OH's mum..... Dusty!


----------



## Digger123 (24 January 2011)

my dear departed grotbags









And the newbie Jax who is greyhound / deerhound /collie


----------



## Piglet (24 January 2011)

Your dogs look so happy, I wish I was able to post a piccy of my gorgeous handsome black and white springer spaniel, although we have lots of photos of him looking fantastic I am not able to update pics onto the web site, will have to wait until hubby comes home!  As a friend of mine once described spaniels as "delightfully naughty", Tye cannot understand why he should go around the bush or through the neatly swept pile waiting to be picked up when the quickest way is straight through it!


----------



## Cobalob (24 January 2011)

I have a 9month old Westie x Jack russel nutter thing













































woooops total overload sorrry


----------



## Sanolly (24 January 2011)

Colleen_Miss_Tom said:



			Tikka my little rescue dog whom we have had for 5 years now, Shes I'm sure reaching 7 years old now, certaintly doesn't act it  

Shes a Staffy x Jrt x possible lurcher in there somewhere . 







Click to expand...


Great pic, and gorgeous dog!



Pix said:



			I have a German Shepherd  He's just turned 8 months old.






Click to expand...

PMSL!!!!  Bless him!

Here is my demented Welsh Sheepdog... he'll be four this year.






As a pup






Special dog...






Doing what he does best 











Oops that turned into a bit of an overload


----------



## xRobyn (24 January 2011)

Love the rotties, GSD's and cane corso x, beautiful dogs.

Diesel, 6 years, has just hit the end of his "2 months to live" fighting lymphoma


----------



## numptynoelle (24 January 2011)

There are some gorgeous beasties on here, aren't there? 




(Shame about their owners  )


----------

